# What's the cheapest way to make this thing go faster?



## Guest (Jun 5, 2002)

Alright, here goes:

I have a 1993 Nissan Altima 2.6L Straight 4 Cyl. Auto transmission, bout 120K miles. What's a good, yet cheap way to put at least a little muscle under the hood (i.e. - Intake, turbo, super, exhaust, etc.)? here's the scoop tho, I've had electrical probs ever since I got it. I've had the fuel filter, injectors, distributor and roter, and computer replaced. Is it possible to find a cheap conversion kit to RWD and manual. Or should I just go out and buy a new car? lol. Help, anyone, please.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

hummmm spray it or just get a new car


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2002)

Hmm, thanks, I think. Anything else. It's not a big deal, I will be getting a Ford Ranger sometime soon, but I want something done w/ this car. Would an engine swap be possible? Like a V6 DOHC?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Isn't it a 2.4L inline 4?


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Adam said:


> *Isn't it a 2.4L inline 4? *


Yeah, it's a 2.4l, not 2.6 As for swaps, maybe you can get an sr20 for it. I think I've seen an altima with one before.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2002)

sorry bout the mix up. thx. about the sr20, where could I get one, for how much about, and what would the specs be?


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

barnoun said:


> *
> Yeah, it's a 2.4l, not 2.6 As for swaps, maybe you can get an sr20 for it. I think I've seen an altima with one before. *


I don't think going from 2.4 to 2.0 is a good decision. altima is heavier then sentra and it will just be slower. sr20 is seen as a better choice over 2.4 when planning on building up engine for high horsepower numbers, but if you're not planning on getting too serious on a 1993 car, then I would just play around with KA24


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I meant the sr20det...sorry for not being clear.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2002)

so what now? could i supercharge the stock engine, or turbo? or at least where could I find a good cold air intake and performance exhaust?


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

try www.stillen.com
it has the same engine as the 240sx so parts shouldnt be too hard to find


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2002)

At 120,000 miles..id check your compression first before any mod. But for something cheap just NOS it..


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

Cool. Sounds good. So how would I go about doing that, and where can I get a kit? What shot would be recommended?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

oh, and by the way, another problem showed up with the car. I have a leak in the water pump and the thermometer is on the fritz. I'm using a radiator stop junk for now, and if it doesn't help, the pump is being replaced.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

i would replace the broken stuff first


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

NOS sells a basic Dry kit #5123. Not sure how much they go for now. Summit and JC whitney sells them for good prices..Id even check on Ebay.- this is for cheap thrills right? by the way is this your daily driven car? Cuz if it is. Id prep your car first..for example 1) compression check, you can buy a gauge at any auto store for about 20-25 bucks for a good one. 2)Do a complete tune up.( oil change, oil filter, fuel filter, plugs retarded timing 2 deg for Nos etc...3) change your motor mounts. 4)think about your clutch 5)@ 120,000miles might want to upgrade your fuel pump.
As you can see things add up before you even can think about putting that kit on..hope this helps...

good luck...


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

*by the way...*

Personally, i would start off with the 50 shot first and see how the car feels. And always...ALWAYS check your plugs between runs..lots of info on how to read lean and rich conditions on the SE-R.net

p.s. stay away from them damn plantinum plugs. NOS Hates those..just use the cheap copper plugs...range 6's. gapped down around .028" to eliminate detonation for SR's. Not sure how it goes for a KA24..check the archives..

good luck.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: by the way...*



BlkB14-1996 said:


> *Personally, i would start off with the 50 shot first and see how the car feels. And always...ALWAYS check your plugs between runs..lots of info on how to read lean and rich conditions on the SE-R.net
> 
> p.s. stay away from them damn plantinum plugs. NOS Hates those..just use the cheap copper plugs...range 6's. gapped down around .028" to eliminate detonation for SR's. Not sure how it goes for a KA24..check the archives..
> 
> good luck. *


So I would have to use diffrent plugs if i went with nos (i have a sr20)?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: by the way...*



BlkB14-1996 said:


> *Personally, i would start off with the 50 shot first and see how the car feels. And always...ALWAYS check your plugs between runs..lots of info on how to read lean and rich conditions on the SE-R.net
> 
> p.s. stay away from them damn plantinum plugs. NOS Hates those..just use the cheap copper plugs...range 6's. gapped down around .028" to eliminate detonation for SR's. Not sure how it goes for a KA24..check the archives..
> 
> good luck. *


NOS Loves the OEM Nissan plats! Use the heatrange 6 for a 50 shot and 7 for larger than that. NOS hates Bosch plat plugs. You don't need to close down your plug gap unless you are going much past a 50 shot.

Mike


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Remington said:


> *Alright, here goes:
> 
> I have a 1993 Nissan Altima 2.6L Straight 4 Cyl. Auto transmission, bout 120K miles. What's a good, yet cheap way to put at least a little muscle under the hood (i.e. - Intake, turbo, super, exhaust, etc.)? here's the scoop tho, I've had electrical probs ever since I got it. I've had the fuel filter, injectors, distributor and roter, and computer replaced. Is it possible to find a cheap conversion kit to RWD and manual. Or should I just go out and buy a new car? lol. Help, anyone, please. *


I would wait on the nos. Get a stall converter first, it'll make a major difference in performance. Depending on the torque and Hp curve of the altima, a 3,200rpm stall would go for $400 @ level10 with our group deal that I setup. It's $100 extra if you do not have a core. Just imagine this, with the stall converter you'll have almost double the HP off the line with a gain in torque. I went with a 3,200 rpm stall in my ga16de sentra and it lowered my 0-60mph from 13 seconds to 8.2 with stall converter, intake, and exhaust.


----------

